# mobi type cleaners at 49.99



## vek (May 3, 2011)

just been into my local clas ohlson & bought a cordless pressure washer that now that ive got it out of the package is identical to my mobi ! the base / body interchange with each other.these are on offer at 49.99 which i couldnt resist so just in case anyone is looking for one,its worth a look at these,might just save you a few quid eh:thumb:


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Can be bought online
http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/12-V-Cordless-Pressure-Washer/Pr184407000
This seems very similar
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aqua2go-M...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item3f197e5a9d


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Just bought one, I will leave a review after testing it :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

My wife's going to pop into our local store this afternoon and see if they have stock - the website shows out of stock!


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

Ns1980 said:


> My wife's going to pop into our local store this afternoon and see if they have stock - the website shows out of stock!


Bought one this evening. Really good value vs the mobi V17 which clearly comes from the same factory in China!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Darn, wish I had seen this thread sooner, price has gone up to £89.99


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm sure that aqua2go was on qvc shopping channel a couple of weeks ago. My dad watches it and he showed it me when I went round.


----------

